# Ama replace cpt 92135



## MMORITZ (Jan 12, 2011)

I WORK FOR AN OPHTHALMOLOGY  WE USE TO USE 92135 FOR THE OCT PROCEDURE BUT NOW WE ARE EITHER SUPPOSE TO USE 92133 OR 92134 /PLEASE HELP US WHICH ONE WE ARE SUPPOSE TO USE?
THANK


----------



## kmhall (Jan 21, 2011)

*92135 Deleted Code*

92132 is for ANTERIOR SEGMENT, unilateral or bilateral
92133 is for POSTERIOR SEGMENT, OPTIC NERVE, unilateral or bilateral
92134 is for POSTERIOR SEGMENT, RETINA, unilateral or bilateral

You will need to know whether it is the anterior or posterior segment and if posterior, then you will need to know whether it was the optic nerve or the retina.  Hope this helps.


----------

